# Lawyer required for Tax Advice



## Charlie Brown (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Afternoon,

Can anyone pass me the contact details of a Lawyer who can give me advice on Portugese Tax ?

Regards
Charlie


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Charlie Brown said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> Can anyone pass me the contact details of a Lawyer who can give me advice on Portugese Tax ?
> 
> ...


Hi Charlie,

I am not sure exactly what you want. Is it a Lawyer or is it an Accountant?
In my dealings with the 2 professions in PT they rarely overlap.

Rob


----------



## Charlie Brown (Feb 19, 2011)

*Lawyer in Portugal*

Hi Rob,

I am looking for Tax advice so probably a Lawyer would be the correct person to speak to.
My own situation is not so straight forward. I am working in Australia for 145 days and would like to spend 150 days of my leave in Portugal.
I have been informed by my UK Employer I will be liable for Australian Tax if I reside in Portugal.

Charlie


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Charlie Brown said:


> Hi Rob,
> 
> I am looking for Tax advice so probably a Lawyer would be the correct person to speak to.
> My own situation is not so straight forward. I am working in Australia for 145 days and would like to spend 150 days of my leave in Portugal.
> ...


Hi Charlie

If you have not yet tried it may I suggest that you go to 

HM Revenue & Customs: Residency

This deals with or links to the Double Taxation Treaties in force plus Tax Residency Status.

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

If you are working for a UK firm in Australia and being paid in Australia perhaps you should also be looking at the australian tax laws.


----------

